# Haut parleur iPad HS ???



## jhala (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,Je viens de me rendre compte que le haut parleur gauche de mon iPad mini ne sortait pas de son. 
J'ai fait le test avec un jeu, une appli de radio, YouTube et un morceau de musique bien sûre. 
Je suis le seul dans ce cas ? 
Problème matériel ?


Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Zantho (4 Décembre 2012)

Salut !
regardes le petit bouton a coté des boutons volumes, selon les réglages système il permet de couper le son instantanément ou de verrouiller la rotation de l'écran...  si c'est pas ça... j'ai pas d'autres idées sorry...


----------



## jhala (4 Décembre 2012)

En fait il n'y avait que un des deux haut-parleurs de mon iPad Mini qui ne sortait pas de son. 
Je m'en était rendu compte en jouant à Real Racing en mode paysage. Ma main cachant le haut-parleur de droite,celui qui fonctionnait, je n'entendais plus rien. 
Comme j'étais encore dans la période des quinze jours suivant l'achat, je l'ai ramené à l'Apple Store et il l'on reprit sans même vérifier. 
Et du coup, j'ai un nouvel iPad Mini tout neuf qui lui fonctionne très bien. 
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

